# SONY RSX-GS9 HELL OF A GOOD DEAL



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone looking for a Sony RSX-GS9 here is one hell of a good deal!!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-RSX-G...681032?hash=item3af3ff0a88:g:7SAAAOSwe2FZ3RsV



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> Anyone looking for a Sony RSX-GS9 here is one hell of a good deal!!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-RSX-G...681032?hash=item3af3ff0a88:g:7SAAAOSwe2FZ3RsV
> 
> ...


Yours?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Yours?




Not Mine...just letting members know
I love mine to well to let go of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> Not Mine...just letting members know
> I love mine to well to let go of
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About to part with mine for the new Kenwood Double Din. Had my fun with it.. ready for something new. lol. It's a nice radio.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> About to part with mine for the new Kenwood Double Din. Had my fun with it.. ready for something new. lol. It's a nice radio.




Hell I love mine running from my ipad into it. Those new Kenwoods are nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> Hell I love mine running from my ipad into it. Those new Kenwoods are nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think so many stopped using because they were using hte sony software which is horrible in my opinion. But using Onkyo HF or UAPP over USB DAC it's perfect.. no problems.


----------

